# Librarian



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I rarely do any 40k related art. Maybe 3-4 pics ever. Today at lunch I did the lineart, then colored it in PS afterward.
Enjoy!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I like it El, does this mean you are back? Because I havent seen you on here in ages.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Gasp! Awesome picture man, I _really_ like the colouring and I'm usually a monotone man myself!

I have to echo Zond here, are you "back"? I think you faded away just before I joined, seen quite a lot of your posts around though... Your a Myth!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

He tolf me he is back in a will pop onto the site occasionally basis, and yes he was a very good member.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That's stunning, man! Awesome work, I wish I could draw half as well as you can, here's some rep!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I dunno if "I'm back" per se, but I'll be posting every once in a while. Trying to stay on the down-low and avoid any trouble.

Thanks for the kind commentary. The image was just something I was farting around with on my lunch break, hardly a good composition. It's just a static dude and frankly...boring as far as an illustration goes. I don't usually do warhammer art because by default warhammer art is very loose, rough and course...and my own style is far from it. That and the proportions are usually very off and it's hard to duplicate when you're so used to making the proportions RIGHT*


*ever look at a space marine and wonder how he fits in that suit? Tiny head, massive armor and if there was a dude in there his knees would be approximately mid-thigh, elbows mid-humerous and his waist in the middle of his chest. Not all SM art is that way, but a lot of it is.


----------

